# sheet gelatin 160 bloom



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a question ,there are diffrent bloom of sheet gelatine ,
should I scale the sheets or count them ?
and is it a true rule of thumb 7 sheets = 1 TBL ?

normaly I go by feel . Now I have to teach the use of gelatin? any help would be wonderfull 
.TOMMY


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

The different blooms, mean different gelling powers. Here is some information that may help, or may confuse.

Culinary Insite - What's New


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks I forgot about our buddies at AUI.
this should do the trick .
Tommy


----------

